

Aliens Are Enormous, Science Suggests - jonathanehrlich
http://www.newsweek.com/aliens-are-enormous-science-suggests-319448

======
pvaldes
Science did not suggest this, a single man did, and his idea is questionable.

> organisms on other planets obey the same laws of conservation of energy that
> we see here on Earth

But, the energy required to keep warm your body is not the same if you are
from mercury or pluto.

> Larger animals need more resources and expend more energy, and thus are less
> abundant.

Wrong at both sides of the reasoning.

Larger animals are less abundant because large animals have lots of small
animals living inside; small animals instead can not have a single huge animal
living inside its body.

A huge 2 meter lion's mane jellyfish needs (much probably) less energy to live
that a small dog. Because his body is basically water and there is no need to
warm it, float with the sea currents and don't need to carry his own body (so
its investment on "bones" is zero).

Some animals can create its own energy, and are tiny and huge at the same time
(photosynthetic corals)

Other possible ideas for future articles:

"Aliens are tiny and super-smart, they live inside other huge brainless
animals".

"Aliens are exactly of the size and shape of a cat sleeping in a sofa...
because, law of conservation of energy is strong in their kind".

"Cold blooded aliens are taller than warm blooded aliens but shorther than
alien plants. Aliens visiting the earth are enormous, because you must be
taller than this line to pilot a spaceship"

"mathematical models predict that aliens can be of two types: Floating or
Integer"

